
Who’s to blame for the neurotoxin that’s poisoning the Pacific? - howard941
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/19/18271856/crabs-domoic-acid-climate-change-big-oil-fossil-fuels-pacific-harmful-algal-bloom
======
aszantu
maybe stop dumping everything in the ocean, from pig shit to whatever other
things there are ? But everytime someone says "regulation" everybody is
screaming communism...

~~~
zunzun
I never thought about it before, but you are correct - everybody does scream
communism.

